# ميكاترونيكس في الجامعة الألمانية الأردنية ؟



## MEc (3 ديسمبر 2008)

أول شي تحية للشباب والصبايا
تاني شي 
أنا لساتي طالب بكالوريا بس حابب أعرف وين بدي ادرس
وبتمنى انو الجامعة يللي بدي ادرس فيها تكون ألمانية :16:
ومشان هيك حابب اسأل إذا في حدا بيعرف شي عن الجامعة الألمانية الأردنية - هندسة ميكاترونيكس 
متل معلومات عن:
الدكاترة شغل وين - سعر الساعة المعتمدة - جودة الجامعة بالنسبة لبقية الجامعات:81: - موقع الجامعة 
جودة المنهج المعتمد و قوته - الجو العام للجامعة - التكاليف بشكل عام
وأي مساعدة أنا بكون كتير ممتن لطلاب الجامعة وأهل الأردن بشكل خاص والوطن العربي ​


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (4 ديسمبر 2008)

MEc قال:


> أول شي تحية للشباب والصبايا
> 
> تاني شي
> أنا لساتي طالب بكالوريا بس حابب أعرف وين بدي ادرس
> ...


 
الاخ السائل:

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

أنا أعمل على تزويد الجامعة الالمانية الاردنية ببعض الاجهزة لمختبرات الهندسة وعلى ما أعرف ان المنهاج قوي و يتم حاليا زيادة الاهتمام بالجانب التطبيقي و الاكاديمي على حد سواء لرفع جودة التعليم بالاضافة الى التوسع في اعداد و نوعيات المختبرات الهندسية في هذه الجامعة من قبل هيئة التدريس فيها، بالنسبة للتكاليف لا عالم كم هي تماما ولكني اعتقد انها معقولة بالنسبة لبقية الجامعات الاردنية كونها جامعة حكومية.

الجامعة تلقى اهتمام ورعاية ألمانية و أردنية و اللمسة الالمانية موجودة في اسس التعليم و التدريس فيها حسب رأي طلاب هذه الجامعة.

الجامعة تقع في عمان - حي الجبيهة - بجانب مبنى الجمعية العلمية الملكية.

لتفاصيل أكثر عن الجامعة يرجى الدخول لموقع الجامعة الالكتروني :
www.gju.edu.jo

ارجو أن تكون المعلومات التي قدمتها مفيدة لك.


----------



## MEc (4 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراً على المساعدة أخ معتصم :} 
بس بدي عذبك بسؤال تاني إذا ممكن
سمعت انو الجامعة رح تنتقل إلى مادبا قريبا 
بتعرف أيمت الموعد بالتحديد أو بأي سنة ؟​


----------

